
Global Markets Down $13 Trillion Already - timtas
http://davidstockmanscontracorner.com/weve-seen-this-picture-before-global-markets-down-13-trillion-already
======
timtas
"Indeed, the market top is in not just for the so-called recovery cycle since
June 2009, but the entire central bank Bubble Finance cycle of the last 20
years."

Yikes. Nobody wants to believe this, but he makes a pretty compelling case.

